# Burning a Sadasa EL



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Sadasa EL*

Hey guys. I got some new leaf in and have been testing out some blends with great success! This particular jewel has three different honduran fillers, an ecuadorian binder, and a nicaraguan wrapper (similar/same as Tatuajes). I rolled these two nights ago and man, what a smoke. Am producing a bunch more for those interested. I also roll a similar cigar with a connecticut/yellow shade wrapper.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

oooh, that looks good!
but should you really be taking pictures and smoking while driving? :biggrin:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> oooh, that looks good!
> but should you really be taking pictures and smoking while driving? :biggrin:


AND I wasn't wearing my seatbelt either and I have a cracked windshield and my tags are expired (birthday was last month and we moved, so I forgot).

I better get my crap together!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had the conn. wrapped ones and they are good. I'm definitely interested in a few.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

SVB said:


> AND I wasn't wearing my seatbelt either and I have a cracked windshield and my tags are expired (birthday was last month and we moved, so I forgot).
> 
> I better get my crap together!!!


hahaha, good thing you didnt get stopped. but, i guess if you did, you could bribe the officer with some of those fine smokes!
:mrcool:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to try some


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Where do we buy ?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

They look good. I would be interested in trying a couple.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That are some good looking cigars CVB!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Definitely appealing. You roll a mean stick. Nice tight wrap, even diameter through and through, straight burn. Who could ask for anything more out of the construction. With that much attention to detail, I'm sure the flavors are excellent, too.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that looks really tasty


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I want to try some


I second that emotion!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> hahaha, good thing you didnt get stopped. but, i guess if you did, you could bribe the officer with some of those fine smokes!
> :mrcool:


I would give you a warning for a cigar :brick:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

those look great!!! 


I would be interested in buying a handful from you


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one good looking ash,nice job rolling those bad boys


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd be interrested in a trade. PM me.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Once I have more produced, I will PM/Email those interested...give me a week or two.

Thanks!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

SVB said:


> Thanks everyone! Once I have more produced, I will PM/Email those interested...give me a week or two.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds Great!!! I ll be eagerly awaiting your PM.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would love to try a fresh rolled cigar. Those look great!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like you roll a pretty mean stick - I would love to try a few.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Great Burn. 

I wouldn't mind trying a few 'fresh' cigars.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looked real good sam I'd definately be interested let me know


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey all, thanks again for the interest. I smoked another one today that was freshly bunched/wrapped Sunday/Monday (the one in the pics was bunched two weeks ago and wrapped on Sunday)...The freshly bunched ones need a few weeks age, as the tobacco smokes fresh...Typically, cigars will age (at around 60-65% humidity to even out humidity levels in the tobacco) for about 3-4 weeks before they "marry" and become great fresh smokes...further aging will only enhance the flavor.

Keep that in mind if any of you get some from me (unless I age them myself - adding 2-3 weeks to the delivery delay  ) that you will have to age them for a few weeks and possibly dry box them after that for 3-7 days (like Cubans) prior to smoking. I'd hate for someone to get an unaged freshie that starts to kill you after the halfway point  ... which would not be good for business!!!


----------

